

Zap.com: Fish protein producer/Internet portal [1998] - chrissnell
http://news.cnet.com/Zapatas-next-shot-at-the-Net/2100-1023_3-212978.html

======
interstitial
Ah, to be a kid in the Age of Stupid again. When tech friend after tech friend
would bail to be with an unpromising start-up for the promise of gazillions in
options. When bank accounts were passe, and everyone kept their savings in
etrade. Friday night's mood was determined by Yahoo's stock price. When the
phrase "you don't get it" was used instead of logic. The tech valuations may
seem crazy today, but they are absolutely nothing compared the Age of Stupid.
And just what was Apple's stock price in 1998?

